# Mainboard für C2D E660 + Ubuntu Server OS gesucht!



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

*Mainboard für C2D E660 + Ubuntu Server OS gesucht!*

Mahlzeit,

ich such für einen Core2Duo E6600 ein Mainboard, was folgende Anforderungen erfüllen muss:

* *funktionierende* Lüftersteuerung unter *Linux*
* kann mit 16GB RAM umgehen
* sehr stabil
* passiv gekühlt

Ich habe ein Sockel 775 Asus Mainboard, was im Grunde sehr stabil läuft, aber keine funktionierende Lüftersteuerung bietet. Ich bin mit meinem Latein etwas am Ende, selbst diese 12V zu 5V Adapter, wo man den CPU Lüfter anschließt, funktionieren nicht. Die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS kann ich konfigurieren wie ich will -> der CPU Lüfter dreht immer mit 100%.

Aus dem Grund hab ich jetzt sogar einen Lian Li Gehäuselüfter als CPU Lüfter umfunktioniert, weil dieser mit 100% Last schon ziemlich leise ist, aber immer noch deutlich wahrnehmbar.

Ich möchte in den Server ungern viel Geld reinstecken, darum würde ich "nur" das MoBo austauschen wollen. Interessant wäre ggf. doch eine leistungsgleiche Alternative die weniger Strom verbraucht. Meine 16GB DDR2 RAM würde ich aber schon weiter nutzen wollen. 

Fokus liegt eindeutig auf 24/7 Dauerbetrieb und Ubuntu 12.10 LTS als OS.


----------



## Chemenu (3. April 2013)

Warum kaufst Du nicht einfach einen leisen Lüfter,  z.B. der hier mit 600 RPM? 

Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!

Der kann dann ruhig auf 100% laufen und ist trotzdem unhörbar.



Hast Du Dir diese Mainboards schon mal angesehen? 

http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/Intel_G41

ASUS hat ja eigentlich mit die beste Lüftersteuerung überhaupt (Q-Fan).


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

Ich weiß ... bislang hab ich auch nur ASUS Boards verbaut und war bislang immer sehr zufrieden. Der Linux Server wurde halt aus alten Teilen zusammen gebaut und die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert weder unter Linux, noch unter Windows.

Was mich halt nur verwundert hat, dass selbst diese Volt Adapterkabel keine Veränderung brachten. Der Lian Li Gehäuselüfter, den ich halt als CPU Lüfter zweckentfremden habe, dürfte auch mit max. 900rpm laufen, trotzdem ist das noch hörbar und es gibt ja eigentlich keinen Grund, dass der CPU Lüfter die ganze Zeit mit 100% laufen muss! *grml*

Am WE bzw. die nächsten Wochen wandert der Server von einem 0815 Gehäuse in ein Lian Li wo auch die Festplatten diese Schwingungsdämpfer spendiert bekommen. Vllt. bestelle ich diesen Noctua Lüfter mal auf Verdacht. Aber diese 600rpm werden doch auch nur mit den Kabel erreicht, hm? 

http://www.noctua.at/images/products/fullsize/nf_s12a_uln_5.jpg



Genau solche Kabel hab ich zur Drosselung des CPU Lüfters verwenden wollen ... ohne Erfolg. Mir nicht ganz erklärbar.


----------



## Chemenu (3. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau solche Kabel hab ich zur Drosselung des CPU Lüfters verwenden wollen ... ohne Erfolg. Mir nicht ganz erklärbar.


 
Hast Du evtl. einen 4-pol. PWM-Lüfter auf einen 3-pol. Lüfter-Anschluss gesteckt?


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Ich würd das ehrlich so oder so lieber mal umsteigen. Ein E6600 für Dauerbetrieb zieht einfach zu viel Strom, und der wird auch relativ warm, so dass der Lüfter deswegen evlt. auch immer Vollgas gibt. Wechsel lieber auf eine stromsparende moderne CPU, da kostet eine gleichstarke sicher keine 50€, und die Kühlung ist viel einfacher = leiser. Für die 16GB DDR2-RAM bekommst Du so viel, dass Du davon locker 16GB DDR3 neu kaufen kannst. Vielleicht sogar noch viel mehr, denn ich vermute mal, du hast vier 4GB-Riegel? Bei DDR2 sind 4GB-Riegel selten und echt sehr sehr teuer, da kostet EINER neu ab 80€, in 2GB nur 20€. D.h. schon gebraucht dürftest Du für 2x4GB schon um die 80€ bekommen, für die ganzen 16GB also 160€, und 2x8GB DDR3 kosten grad mal 70-80€ ^^

Die Ausabe für ein Board hattest Du ebenfalls an sich schon "im Kopf" eingeplant, da hast aber für moderne CPUs viel mehr Auswahl auch im günstigen Preissegment. D.h ein kompletter Wechsel kostet Dich an sich kaum was, und wenn Du 4GB-Riegel hast, kommst Du vlt sogar am Ende mit nem Plus raus ^^ Denn auch Dein altes Board müsstest Du vlt sogar sehr gut verkaufen können, denn wenn es als altes so775-Board mit 4GB Riegeln bzw 16GB Gesamt-RAM zurecht kommt, muss es was besonderes sein ^^ 


Ach so: oder hast Du vlt DDR2-ECC-RAM? Am besten sag mal an, was für ein Board es genau ist.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

Danke für eure Anregungen.

Mit "gebraucht" verkaufen tue ich mich etwas schwer, wüsste nicht wo. Ich hab bislang kein eBay Account, musste nie was verkaufen! 

An eine neue Anschaffung hab ich auch gedacht, allein wg. dem Effizienzfaktor und wollte das mal quer rechnen mit unseren Stromkosten.

Es sind wirklich 4 x 4GB DDR2 Module, ohne ECC.

Wg. dem PWM Anschluss schau ich mal, aber mMn konnte das Board den Lüfter damals regeln, war ja im Jahr 2005-2006 mein Haupt PC. Dem hätte ich schon was gehustet, wenn der nervige Boxed Lüfter dort die ganze Zeit mit 100% gelaufen wär! 

Kann es denn technisch überhaupt möglich sein, dass der CPU Lüfter mit 100% + gleicher Lautstärke läuft, wenn man so einen 5 bzw. 7 Volt Adapter nutzt? Meiner Meinung nach ja nicht, denn dieser Adapter 'drosselt' doch die Stromzufuhr zum eigentlich Lüfter per Widerstand. Warum blies der Lüfter aber weiterhin so lautstark?


----------



## Chemenu (3. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann es denn technisch überhaupt möglich sein, dass der CPU Lüfter mit 100% + gleicher Lautstärke läuft, wenn man so einen 5 bzw. 7 Volt Adapter nutzt? Meiner Meinung nach ja nicht, denn dieser Adapter 'drosselt' doch die Stromzufuhr zum eigentlich Lüfter per Widerstand. Warum blies der Lüfter aber weiterhin so lautstark?


 
Ja, das kann sein. Deswegen meine Frage ob der angeschlossene Lüfter evtl. ein PWM-Lüfter ist. 
Hier der letzte Absatz erklärt das ansatzweise:

PWM-Lüfter | c't

Bzgl. Verkauf gebrauchter Hardware: 
Hier im Forum bzw. eher noch bei PCGH finden sich ja evtl. Sammler die solche historische Hardware kaufen würden.^^


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

Vielen Dank, der letzte Satz war ja im Grunde der Entscheidene! 

Trotzdem stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die Lüftersteuerung vom Board selbst, die ja unabhängig vom OS funktioniert, nicht mehr ordentlich regelt? BIOS Update hatte ich beim Umbau gemacht, keine Veränderung.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Also, zumindest das RAM würd ich eher bei ebay verkaufen, vlt kann das ja auch ein Kumpel von Dir machen, denn 4GB-Riegel gehen da für 40-50€ das Stück weg - ich glaube aber nicht, dass Du hier im Forum genug Leute findest, die noch ein altes DDR2-System aufrüsten wollen UND dann auch noch mit exotischen 4GB-Riegeln, die nicht auf jedem Board laufen.

Was für eines isses denn nun?


oder halt erstmal unr nen anderen Lüfter probieren. Ich hatte btw. meinen E6600 mit einem Scythe Katana 3 *komplett OHNE* CPU-Lüfter im Gamingbetrieb - es hat völlig gereicht, dass vorne unten im Gehäuse ein Lüfter mit 800 U/min war und hinten ca auf Höhe der CPU einer mit 1200U/min - der war dann effektiv ca 4-5cm vom Kühler weg, das hat gereicht, um die warme Luft da rauszuziehen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit und über ssh spuckt der völlig nutzlose Informationen aus wie z.B.:


```
root@server:~# sudo lshw -C system
server
    Beschreibung: Arbeitsplatzrechner
    Produkt: System Product Name (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)
    Hersteller: System manufacturer
    Version: System Version
    Seriennummer: System Serial Number
    Breite: 32 bits
    Fähigkeiten: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 smp-1.4 smp
    Konfiguration: boot=normal chassis=desktop cpus=2 family=To Be Filled By O.E.M. sku=To Be Filled By O.E.M.
```


Ich schau nachher mal. Ohne CPU Lüfter wird wohl keine Option sein, der Server ist im Schreibtisch verbaut und hat *keine* Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Also, MINDESTENS ein Gehäuselüfter muss es sein, das ist wichtiger als der CPULüfter, denn die Luft muss ja zumindest irgendwie RAUS (rein geht idR durch den Druckunterschied der Luft von allein) - aber nur per CPU-Lüfter passiert da fast gar nix, die wird nur "rumgeblasen" und ein Teil vlt auch hinten "rausgedrückt"


Was ganz anderes: kann der PC mit den 16GB überhaupt was anfangen, also läuft der mit 64bit-Software/OS ?


Beim board vlt halt mal reinschauen, was für ein Modell es genau ist. Windows läuft da ja nicht, oder? Ansonsten könnte man CPU-Z nehmen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. April 2013)

Wie ich oben meinte, es ist ein Linux Server mit Ubuntu Server OS, d.h. ohne GUI, nur Shell & natürlich in der 64bit Version.
Es laufen div. Applikationen drauf, die Speicherauslastung liegt im Idle bei ~60% ... unter Last bei 90%. 

Also die 16GB werden mehr als sinnvoll genutzt und sind auch nötig ...


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich oben meinte, es ist ein Linux Server mit Ubuntu Server OS, d.h. ohne GUI, nur Shell & natürlich in der 64bit Version.
> Es laufen div. Applikationen drauf, die Speicherauslastung liegt im Idle bei ~60% ... unter Last bei 90%.
> 
> Also die 16GB werden mehr als sinnvoll genutzt und sind auch nötig ...



Wobei man natürlich nicht weiß, ob der PC vlt einfach nur den Speicher ausnutzt, obwohl es nicht nötig ist     und ob der RAM auch wirklich komplett erkannt wird (daher die Frage nach dem Board)  

Mir ging es aber auch gar nicht drum, ob 16GB sinnvoll sind oder nicht, sondern ob du überhaupt 64bit nutzt.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2013)

Du kennst dich mit Linux nicht so gut aus, oder? Linux ist doch nicht Windows! 

Wobei selbst das unfair ist, Windows 7 nutzt auch nur realen Speicher. Mein Arbeits PC hat 16GB RAM und im Moment sind grad mal 6GB RAM belegt.

Wie dem auch sei, der RAM wird erkannt ( BIOS & Linux ) und sinnvoll genutzt, denn auf dem Server laufen:

* drei Webseiten
* vier "Web"applikationen, z.B. ownCloud und div. andere 
* 10-20 PHP Anwendungen nebeneinander

Also ich denke schon, dass ich wirklich 64bit (aus)nutze. Apache2 und php5 nehmen sich wirklich viel RAM, was absolut in Ordnung ist, werden doch die Webseiten im Speicher 'zwischengepuffert'.

Übrigens kenn ich jetzt auch mein Mainboard, Asus P5B-V -> ASUS - P5B-V

Übrigens muss ich mich korrigieren, *der Server hat "nur" 8GB DDR2 RAM verbaut*. Ich hab das System mit unserem erst kürzlich modernisierten SQL Server verwechselt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

Ich hab von Linux wenig Ahnung, aber was hat das damit zu tun, dass ich mich frage, ob DU eine Version und auch Software mit 64 oder 32 Bit (die es ja 100pro auch gibt, denn CPUs waren ja nicht schon immer 64bit-fähig, man ja nicht schon seit Urzeiten 64bit-Software programmiert...) nutzt? ^^ 

Und wenn Du doch nur 8GB hast, ist es klar, dass ich mich wunderte: das Board kann maximal 8GB nutzen, so wie ich es auch von sockel775-Board her auch kenne  und vermutlich sind es auch 4x2GB und nicht 2x4GB ?

Dann macht ein Wechsel rein bei der Betrachtung "Verkaufseinnahmen minus Neukaufkosten" nicht mehr soooo viel Sinn, denn erstmal sind es nun keine SAUteuren RAM-Riegel, und das Board bringt beim Verkauf vlt noch 15-20€, die CPU sowieso.


Man könnte aber trotzdem wechseln, wenn man nämlich mal den Strombedarf berechnet: so um die 100W wird der PC wohl selbst im IDLE ziehen, bei Last 150W und mehr. Mit ner modernen gleichstarkene CPUs wirst Du das um mind 50W reduzieren, das wären pro Jahr dann 365Tage x 24h/Tag x 0,05Kw x 25Cent/KWh ~ 110€ jedes Jahr.


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2013)

Also laut dem Handbuch Seite 30 ist der Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter 4-polig, also PWM. 

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5B-V/e2692_p5b-v.pdf

D.h. wenn Du dort einen 3-poligen Adapter (12V -> 7V oder 12V -> 5V) anschließt ist es eigentlich unmöglich dass der Lüfter trotzdem mit 100% Drehzahl läuft, es sei denn es handelt sich ebenfalls um einen 4-poligen PWM-Lüfter der ausschließlich über das PWM Signal geregelt wird. Wenn es ein 3-poliger Lüfter ist kann die Drehzahl bei < 12V gar nicht mehr 100% betragen.

Ich brauch mehr Infos zum Lüfter.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2013)

Es ist bzw. war der boxed Lüfter vom Core2Duo E6600*.

* mit 90% Richtigkeit dieser Aussage!


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2013)

Wie jetzt, ich dachte es wäre ein Lian Li Gehäuselüfter?  Du machtst mich fertig... 

Wenn es der Boxed Lüfter ist handelt es sich dabei natürlich um einen PWM-Lüfter, der kann nicht per Spannung reguliert werden. Da müsste also schon das richtige PWM Signal vom Board kommen. Was hast Du denn im BIOS ausgewählt, Silent Modus?


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2013)

Ja, den ich jetzt verwende ... aber meine Tests mit den div. Adapterkabeln war der boxed Lüfter vom C2D. Auch die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS hab ich mit dem boxed Lüfter durchprobiert, ich hatte Silent, Normal ... alles durch.

Der Lüfter lief, egal mit welcher Einstellung, auf 100%.


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2013)

Aha, dann probier doch mal das Adapterkabel mit dem Lian Li Gehäuselüfter. Der ist doch 3-polig, oder? 

Könnte sein dass entweder der Boxed-Lüfter im Eimer ist oder die PWM-Steuerung des Boards ne Macke hat.
ASUS Boards lassen anscheinend an den 4-poligen Anschlüssen keine Lüftersteuerung per Spannung zu. Zumindest laut div. Forenbeiträgen. Das würde auch erklären warum der Gehäuselüfter ohne Adapterkabel auf 100% läuft.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2013)

Sowas hab ich auch gelesen, aber eher in Richtung Lüftersteuerung unter Linux. Denn die funktioniert eben "nur" über Spannung.

Aber ich dir erstmal recht herzlich! Vllt. komm ich die Tage zum Testen!


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

Ich würd wie gesagt unbedingt nen Gehäuselüfter einbauen, denn nur CPU bringt so gut wie gar nix... und die die CPU wird dann unnötig heiß, so dass der CPU-Lüfter schneller dreht als nötig.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2013)

Wie ich, glaub ich, oben meinte, wird der Server in ein Lian Li Gehäuse umgepflanzt und die haben ja min. ein Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Herbboy (4. April 2013)

Okay, dann ist das kein Thema. Aber vlt auch nen anderen Kühler nehmen, die 775er-Boxed (wenn ich es richtig gelesen hab, nutzt du einen? ) sind an sich nicht grad leise.

Und wegen Strombedarf hab ich ja auch vorgrechnet: evlt lieber ganz umsteigen, grad weil 24/7-Betrieb


----------



## Chemenu (4. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen Strombedarf hab ich ja auch vorgrechnet: evlt lieber ganz umsteigen, grad weil 24/7-Betrieb


 Dann aber gleich richtig mit Enermax Platimax Netzteil und Ökostrom-Tarif.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2013)

So ... ich bin gestern endlich dazu gekommen den Rechner in das neue Gehäuse einzusetzen.

Es handelt sich um einen *vierpoligen* Stecker auf dem Mainboard, der Lüfter, ein Lian Li Gehäuselüfter, hat selbst ist nur einen *dreipoligen* Anschluss. Jetzt hab ich so ein uralt Zalman Potentiometer zwischengebaut und auch hier läuft der Lüfter mit max. Umdrehungen, in diesem Fall 1.200.

Asus Fan Control ist auf Silent gestellt, scheint aber keine Auswirkungen zu haben. Das Lian Li hat von Hause aus zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut und, wie sollte es anders sein, auch diese laufen mit 1.200 rpm ... damit ist der ganze Rechner scheisse laut.

Irgendwelche Lösungsvorschläge? 

Was ich mir überlegt hab, dass ich die Gehäuselüfter im Grunde vom Strom nehmen könnte, den CPU Lüfter an einen dreipoligen Chassi Anschluss betreibe in der Hoffnung, dass dort das Potentiometer funktioniert?!

Muss bzw. sollte man dafür Q-Control im BIOS deaktivieren?

PS.: Übrigens ist es in der Tat ein Enermax NT im Server, aber "nur" das 82+ Modular!


----------



## MisterSmith (11. April 2013)

Also ich würde einfach so eine relativ günstige Lüftersteuerung dazwischen schalten.
Zalman Fanmate 2 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de

Man muss nur aufpassen, da manche Lüfter nicht bei 5 Volt starten, da muss man dann diese etwas höher einstellen. Und ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei diesem Zalman ist, bei meiner welche bei einem Lüfter kostenlos dabei war, benötigt man für zwei Lüfter ein solches 3-Pin Y-Kabel.
Caseking.de


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2013)

So eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman hab ich ja ... hieß früher halt noch Potentiometer und nicht neudeutsch "fääänmaaaahte zwei".  

Das Problem ist nur, ich kann regeln wie ich will, der CPU Lüfter dreht weiterhin mit brutalen 1.200rpm.


----------



## MisterSmith (11. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman hab ich ja ... hieß früher halt noch Potentiometer und nicht neudeutsch "fääänmaaaahte zwei".
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, ich kann regeln wie ich will, der CPU Lüfter dreht weiterhin mit brutalen 1.200rpm.


Okay, wieder was gelernt. 

Und du bist dir sicher dass das Poti auch funktioniert? Obwohl du hattest ja schon mit den 5V Adapter probiert. Keine Ahnung da bin ich überfragt, bei meiner Lüftersteuerung hat das immer funktioniert, egal ob Anschluss über CPU -oder Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Chemenu (11. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So eine Lüftersteuerung von Zalman hab ich ja ... hieß früher halt noch Potentiometer und nicht neudeutsch "fääänmaaaahte zwei".
> 
> Das Problem ist nur, ich kann regeln wie ich will, der CPU Lüfter dreht weiterhin mit brutalen 1.200rpm.


 
Das kann doch gar nicht sein. 
Was ist denn wenn du die Lüfter nicht ans Mainboard, sondern direkt ans Netzteil steckst (mit Molex-Adapter und Poti bzw. Adapterkabel)?


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das kann doch gar nicht sein.
> Was ist denn wenn du die Lüfter nicht ans Mainboard, sondern direkt ans Netzteil steckst (mit Molex-Adapter und Poti bzw. Adapterkabel)?


 Gute Idee ... das werd ich heute Abend mal machen.

Aber du kannst mir glauben, es ist wirklich so, dass alle Lüfter, die vom Board "geregelt" werden, mit max. Drehzahl laufen. Das nervt mich tierisch. Wie kann denn bitte eine Lüftersteuerung, was ja wohl Bestandteil vom BIOS sein sollte, plötzlich so versagen?!

Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich nicht weiß, ob die Steuerung jemals gut funktioniert hat, schlussendlich war die Hardware mein ehemaliger SQL Server in der Kanzlei, der eh 24/7 lief und Lautstärke keine Rolle spielte!


----------



## Chemenu (11. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber du kannst mir glauben, es ist wirklich so, dass alle Lüfter, die vom Board "geregelt" werden, mit max. Drehzahl laufen. Das nervt mich tierisch. Wie kann denn bitte eine Lüftersteuerung, was ja wohl Bestandteil vom BIOS sein sollte, plötzlich so versagen?!


 Ich glaub Dir ja.  
Nur soweit ich weiß kann das Board max. 12V liefern, nicht mehr. Wenn diese 12V Spannung dann per Poti reduziert wird, dann hat der Lüfter eigentlich gar keine andere Wahl als langsamer zu drehen.^^

Hier, hab dir was gebastelt:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

Wenn man den Lüfter nicht ans Board anschließt, muss man im BIOS aber evlt vorher die Überwachung abschalten - viele BIOS-Voreinstellungen verhindern nen Start bei Lüfterspeed unterhalb einer bestimmten Grenze, zB 600U/Min, oder die geben nen stänigen Meckerton aus.

Wegen der Gehäuselüfter: Du könntest auch einfach die Kabel an den eigentlichen Steckern der Lüfter umstecken, so dass nur 7V ankommen. Das sind doch sicher Molex-Stecker, also wie von "alten" Festplatten, oder? Da gibt es Anleitungen im Netz - der Netzteilstecker hat die Kabel so angeordnet, dass außen rot und gelb und in der Mitte zwei schwarze Kabel Sin. So weit ich weiß nimmt sich der Stecker solcher Lüfter den Strom nur vom gelben und einem der schwarzen Kabel eines Netzteilsteckers, kannst ja mal schauen, vlt hat der Stecker der Lüfter sogar nur 2 Kabel, die in den Stecker reingehen. Wenn Du von diesen zwei Kabeln das, was zum schwarzen Kabel des Festplattensteckers hingeht, rausnimmst und dann so in den Lüfterstecker neu reinsteckst, dass das kabel zum gelben Kabel des Festplattensteckers geht, hast Du 7V satt 12V. D.h. du verbindest die beiden Kabel des Lüftersteckers quasi mit dem gelben und roten Kabel des Festplattensteckers, die schwarzen bleiben frei.

Schau da aber nochmal im Netz nach ner genauen Anleitung.


----------



## Rabowke (11. April 2013)

Vielen Dank euch beiden für die Idee mit dem Molexstecker. Im laufe der Zeit haben sich ja zig Kabel angehäuft und ich hatte sogar noch ein paar von den Y-Steckern, "low noise noctua stecker" und was weiß ich nicht alles.

Jedenfalls läuft der CPU Kühler jetzt mit ~700rpm, der Gehäuselüfter vorn mit 500rpm ... den hinteren hab ich erstmal abgesteckt, wichtig ist eh nur die Kühlung der Festplatten vorne. 

Der Server ist jetzt deutlich ruhiger als vorher ... d.h. Etapenziel erstmal erreicht! 

Übrigens ... das Bild oben ... der Hammer! Ich hab fast meinen Kaffee über meinen TFT versprüht!


----------

